# Introduction



## Travelling man (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi guys.
Thanks Phil for the warm welcome. I'm new to campervanning and have just started to convert my  first small day/weekender after many many years of motorcycle camping. Planning on doing as much in the camper as I did on the bike. Should be fun. Hope to catch up with some of you at future events when we are allowed back out to play.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome along.

Lovely van!


----------



## Rodders1234 (Apr 18, 2020)

Welcome, just like us your van is stuck on the drive. Hopefully not for too long? Have fun.


----------



## Travelling man (Apr 18, 2020)

Thanks guys
Gives me time to work on it though. It was an eight seater mpv when I bought it. Had the high top put on and have now stripped her out and insulated. New floor, slideout bed and kitchen pod to go in in the next week or so. Will post pics when finished


----------



## Robmac (Apr 18, 2020)

Might be worth having a look/contributing to one of our sister sites;






						Home
					

Motorhome Builder Home Page




					motorhomebuilder.com


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 19, 2020)

Lovely looking little van, great condition.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 19, 2020)

Hiya,


----------



## Steve and Julie (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello and welcome


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## jigarai (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello folks! 





Dartmoor in the days before...


----------



## jeanette (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Silver sprinter (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland and enjoy your adventures whenever that will be


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 3, 2020)

Welcome aboard


----------



## mjvw (May 3, 2020)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## Cheepskait (May 26, 2020)

jigarai said:


> Hello folks!
> and* jigarai*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The laird (May 27, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------

